# Remote kernel debugging using tcp/ip communication



## Ibarhim (Jul 12, 2010)

i need to know how to make Remote kernel debugging in FreeBSD using TCP/IP
i want help from scratch (from how to connect two machine until finish debugging)


----------



## trasz@ (Jul 12, 2010)

No idea about TCP/IP, but maybe you could use remote GDB over FireWire (man dcons) instead, or just use DDB over USB?


----------



## Ibarhim (Jul 12, 2010)

*Remote Debugging Using two Virtual machine*

i have two virtual machine and i need to connect them and debug kernel on one machine of them from the other machine


----------



## fairy (Jul 15, 2010)

you can redirect serial port to TCP in VM or by host system and start gdb(4). Some VMs already have builtin gdbserver, e.g. qemu.


----------

